

Happy 25th Birthday, Classic 8-bit Nintendo NES - devmonk
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/nes-famicom-miyamoto-mario-snes,news-8368.html

======
meatsock
don't forget to make a wish when you blow out your birthday cartridge!

